# N&B Arto Mirror bits



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

Some joker nicked the plastic bit on our mirror when we were parked in town for lunch. This bit just pops off if you sqeeze it in the right way.
We are wondering if any one can tell from the picture what type it is or where to look for a replacement. The bit bolted to the top of the mirror is an extra blind spot attachment. Members wisdom is always appreciated.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You could start by asking at the Hymer dealers in Preston

Here

Johnny F


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Why not email the factory directly I am sure they can send you one direct I have found them very helpful and there English is very good contact page is at:
http://www.niesmannbischoff.de/en/service/contact.html

Copy and paste link into web browser.


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks both for replies. Will let you know of any progress.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As there is now a N & B section, I've taken the opportunity to move this thread to thete :wink:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Arto Mirrors*

Hi,

I have just had to replace a damaged mirror on my Arto, and eventually got one from the factory.

In trying to track it down, I discovered that the mirrors and I think, the external lights are all Hella parts. Try www.hella.co.uk and if you can't find what you need, they will respond reasonably quickly to an email sent through their contacts page.

Sorry, i just noticed that this is an old post, so you may be sorted now.

Brg

David


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

David


I have awakened from hibernation and emailed Hella. The fact is that sadly N&B never replied to my original email enquiry re mirror parts.
Interestingly, after months of indolence (and mental defeat) today was the day I finally gave up and taped over the gap on the mirror with black ducktape. Now with your help the topic is revived and hopfully will be solved. 
Coincidence or what! Top man.

Huw


----------

